# need a little help with my first free lancing job



## pinktink368 (Jun 5, 2009)

so the ex of the ex(my oldest sons father...long story for another day) has some modeling shoots lined up and for her closest one the photog. wants her to do the style of "The Chauffeur" by duran duran heres the video-

YouTube - DURAN DURAN -THE CHAUFFEUR-

and I was wanting to know if anyone knew any tricks to make the mu stay on without looking cakey, the last few trial runs we did were a mess and it looked really bad on film!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also, any product recomendations would be wonderful, MAC or otherwise. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2009)

i cant view the video at work, but if your looking for a fixant to help makeup stay on i have heard of people taking a full bottle of she-laq (benefit) and mixing it with half a bottle of fix +..... or  was it the other way around? eitehr way it should last all shoot long


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

I use Fix + to keep my makeup from looking cakey, I use it before I apply my moisturizer and after all of my makeup is done. Something that helps me is to spray the Fix + on a brush and pat it on the face instead of a direct squirt.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 5, 2009)

From what I've learned over the last month, there is no particular product that makes the make up stay on and not look cakey. It's more technique.. of layering and setting with powder

also I heard a youtube guru mention that if the client has oily skin there is no need to put on moisturizer (debatable.. but .. kind of makes sense)

you should watch EnKore's video on covering acne scars as well as Eve Pearls videos. They always mention ways to make the makeup stay on.

I'd post it for you but my connection is slow.


----------



## pinktink368 (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks a lot guys. I am having her come over wednesday to do another test run and i am gonna try a few different techniques for the app.

 thank you guys it really helped.


----------

